# The Planes Through Illumus:OOC(CALLING Nephtys) Looking for 1 alt.



## garlicnation (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is garlicnation.

This will be my first PbP game, but i have extensive experience dming standard games.

Here is the idea of the game: about 50 years before you all start, planar travel was discovered. now these planes that were discovered were different than the ones mages and psions had known about for many years, these planes were much more like parralel universes and could only be accesed with machines powered by a strange crystal.

The campaign starts out with the PC's having been taken prisoner after an attack on the city they were in.

Charachters will be made with a standard point buy with 30 pts.
Anything from the SRD will be accepted and other things will be considered.

Starting level is 10th with 49,000 gp

i am looking for 4-5 PC's and as many alts as you guys want.

LA races will be considered, but please dont do anything more than LA +2


-Garlicnation


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 22, 2005)

10th level PCs get 49,000 gp.

I haven't played a psionic character in a while.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 10th level PCs get 49,000 gp.
> 
> I haven't played a psionic character in a while.




Psionics are accepted and encouraged.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 22, 2005)

I've played D&D for about 3 years(few months 3.0, rest 3.5). I am interested in playing.

This would be my first real Planes game, and it would also be my first PbP game.

Central time, I can post at least once a day, usually around 4:00 central.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 22, 2005)

posts once a day +saturday would be great, and my planar system is a little different. besides the normal planes in DnD, there are many, many, strange "parralel universe" planes that you will be dealing with. Also, there will be interaction with the gods. having email or AIM would be great also.

the planar travel spells cannot go between the multiple material planes, but otherwise they work normally.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 22, 2005)

scr xyterra on aim
cpusteffl @ hotmail . com is my e-mail to use, and MSN(which I use primarily).

You'll have to refresh me on point-buy if I'm in.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 22, 2005)

For point buy you can go to invisiblecastle.com, the same place all rolls will be done. go to charachter creation and select point buy.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 22, 2005)

I might be able to come up with something, I'll work on it when I can.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds good. I feel like trying a psion too, if that's ok with Jdvn1.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 22, 2005)

How many PCs are there going to be?


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 23, 2005)

more than one person can play a psion, but in general i would like everyone to have a different class


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 23, 2005)

An Elan Telepath is in the works.


----------



## Mind_Bullets (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm interested in playing.  I'll most likely play a Monk/Drunken fighter if I can.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 23, 2005)

hrm can i sign up as a gnome wizard?


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 23, 2005)

*unfinished version*

Aolis
Elan Telepath 10 

XP:
Gender: Asexual
Age: 2 years (though physically and mentally adult)
Height: 6'
Weight: 100
Alignment: N

Str: 8/-1 (0p)
Dex: 14/+2 (6p)
Con: 14/+2 (6p)
Int: 24/+7 (18+6) (16p)
Wis: 10/+0 (2p)
Cha: 6/-2 (8-2) (0p)

Init: +2
Move: 30
Bab/grapple: 5/4
Attack: +4, unarmed

Fort: +5 (+3+2)
Ref: +5 (+3+2)
Will: +7 (+7+0)

Feats:
1,3,6,9+b1,b5,b10

Empower Power (+2pp)
Expanded Knowlege (Astral Construct)
Greater Power Penetration (+4cl)
Overchannel
Power Penetration (+4cl)
Psionic Meditation
Quicken Power (+6pp)

Skills: sp: 78 (2+4*13)
Bluff...................11 (13-2)
Concentration...........15 (13+2)
Diplomacy...............10 (12-2)
Knowledge (Psionics)....14 (7+7)
Knowledge (The Planes)..14 (7+7)
Psicraft................20 (13+7)
Sense Motive............13 (13+0)

Race Abilities:
ELANS
o -2 Charisma
o Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
o Medium: As Medium creatures, elans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
o Elan base land speed is 30 feet.
o Elans (unlike most aberrations) do not have darkvision.
o Naturally Psionic: Elans gain 2 bonus power points at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
o Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action.
o Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends.
o Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.

ppts: 125 (88+35+2)
Known:
1: 5; Astral Construct*, Psionic Charm, Detect Psionics, Disable, Defensive Precognition, Vigor, 
2: 4; Concealing Amorpha, Detect Hostile Intent, Energy Stun, Read Thoughts, 
3: 4; Crisis of Breath, Dispell Psionics, Energy Wall, Telekinetic Thrust,
4: 4; Energy Adaptation, Psionic Dimension Door, Psionic Dominate, Schism, 
5: 4; Power Resistance, Psionic Plane Shift, Psionic True Seeing, Wall of Ectoplasm,

*Expanded Knowlege

Equipment:
(49'000gp)

Headband of int +6: 36'000 gp
Chain Shirt Armour +3: 9250 gp (+7ac)
3750 gp

Appearance/Personality:
Bland.

Background:
Aolis doesn't have much of a background. Created only two years ago to serve as a guardian it has not experienced much social interaction, and it shows. With the death of its owner is a recent disturbance Aolis finds itself free to pursue its future on its own terms.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd like to play a Warforged Fighter 5/ Warforged Juggernaut 5(prestige class from Eberron). If you object to this please stop me.



If you have any questions about Warforged hit me up on AIM
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Reaper*

Base                    Racial       Items          Total

Str 15+1 8 pts       16            18                18
Dex 8  0 pts           8                                8
Con 17+1 13pts      18+2         24               24
Int 14  6pts           14                               14
Wis 10 2 pts          10-2                            8
Cha 9 1pt              9 -2                             7
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=172362
8+13+6+2+1=30
Level 4 adjustment Con +1
Level 8 adjustment Str + 1
Warforged Racial +2 con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Amulet of Health +4
Gauntlets of Ogre Power



SP  (2+int)*13
SP  (2+2=4*13)=52 sp

                                      Stat    Rank    Misc   = Total
Craft(Armorsmithing)(Int)      2         13      2          17
Jump(Str*)                         4         13    -5+5        17
Intimidate(Cha)                   -2        10                  8
Survival(Juggernaut)(Wis)     -1        10                 12
Swim(Str*)                         4          6     -5           5

          Base Armor Dex Nat Deflection
AC       10+   8+2  (-1)

Feats
1,3,6,9     Adamantine Body(1), Improved Unarmed Strike, Cleave, Quick Draw
Ftr 1,2,4   Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Sunder

Adamantine Body:
Prereq: Warforged, 1st level only
Benefit: Your armor is increased to +8 and you gain damage reduction 2/adamantine. However your base speed is reduced to 20 and your max dex is +1. You are considered to be wearing heavy armor. -5 Check penalty to skills and a 35% arcane spell failure.



*Warforged Living Construct*
Traits:
-Unlike other constructs, a warforged has a constitution score.
-Unlike other constructs, a warforged does NOT have low-light vision or darkvision.
-Unlike other constructs, a warforged is NOT immune to mind-affecting spells and abilities.
-Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, diesease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition and energy drain.
-A warforged cannot heal damage naturally.(I think there's an errata saying it's lethal damage)
-Unlike other constructs, a warforged is subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death or necromancy effects.
-Damage dealt to a warforged can be healed by a cure light spell or a repair light damage spell, for example, and a warforged is vulnerable to a disable construct and harm spell. However, spells from the healing subschool and supernatural abilities that heal hit point damage or ability damage only provide half their normal effect.
-Vulnerable to heat metal, chill metal, repel metal or stone, rusting grasp. However warforged are not vulnerable to spells such as flesh to stone because they affect objects only.
-At 0 a warforged can still take a move or standard action but it does not further injur a warforged. Between -1 and -9 inclusive, a warforged is inert. He is unconscious and helpless and cannot make any actions. However, a warforged does not lose further hitpoints between -1 and -9.(E.G. He's stable)
-As a living construct a warforged can be raised or resurrected.
-A warforged does not need to eat, breath or sleep but can still benefit from the effects of consumable spells and magic items such as Heroes feast and magic potions.
-Although Warforged do not need to sleep, a warforged wizard must still rest for 8 hours.
-+2 con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha: Warforged are resilient and powerful, but their difficulty in relating to others makes them seem aloof or even hostile.
-Medium
-Base speed of 30'
-Composite plating: See Adamantine Body instead.
-A warforged has a natura*l weapon in the form of a slam attack which deals 1d4 points of damage.
-Automatic Language:Common Bonus language: None
-Favored Class: Fighter


Fighter 5th level 
5d10 +35 Link http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=172363
First d10 should be max.
10+7+10+7+10+7+4+7+8+7=77
Bab +4
Saves 4/1/1

Warforged Juggernaut 5th Level
5d12+35 Link http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=172365
5+7+10+7+7+7+4+7+8+7=69
BAB +3
Saves 4/1/1

Special Abilities:
1st: Armor Spikes 1d6, Expert Bull Rush, Powerful Charge, reserved.
2nd: Charge Bonus +1, Construct perfection I, extended charge.
3rd: Construct Perfection II, healing immunity, Superior Bull Rush
4th: Armor Spikes 1d8, Bonus on Charge +2, Construct Perfection III
5th: Construct Perfection IV, Greater Powerful Charge

Armor Spikes: (paraphrase) proficient in use. 1d8 damage on grapple. Can be affected like other weapons by spells.

Expert Bull Rush: A warforged juggernaut can add his level to strength checks when making a bull rush attempt or defending an attempt. A warforged also adds his class level to strength checks when trying to break down doors.

Powerful Charge: When you charge, if your melee attack hits, you deal an extra 1d8 points of damage if you are medium. +2d6 if large.

Reserved: Starting at first level a warforged juggernaut begins to distance himself from living creatures. Because of this a warforged juggernaut takes a penalty equal to his class level on the following skills: Bluff, diplomacy, gather information and sense motive.

Charge Bonus: +2 bonus to attack rolls when charging

Construct Perfection I: No longer subject to nonlethal damage or extra damage from critical htis.

Construct Perfection II: Immunity to all mind-affecting spells and abilities(Charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects.)

Construct Perfection III: Immunity to death effects and necromancy effects

Construct Perfection IV: A warforged juggernaut is no longer subject to ability damage or ability drain.

Extended Charge: A warforged juggernaut gains +5 speed when charging.

Healing Immunity: Immune to the effects of healing and the healing subschool. Can't use consumables such as heroes' feast or magic potions.

Superior Bull Rush: When a warforged juggernaut makes a successful bull rush against an opponent, it can choose to deal letah damage equal to that of its armor spikes plus its Strength modifier against the opponent in addition to the normal results of the bull rush. If the bullrush was made as part of a charge the juggernaut can add its extra damage from Powerful Charge OR Greater Powerful Charge.

Greater Powerful Charge: As powerful charge, except you treat yourself as one size category larger.

Cash Money Gold: 49,000
---------------------------
Gauntlets of Ogre Power: 4,000
Amulet of Con +4:16,000
Repair Kit: 50gp
Hat of Disguise: 1,800
Greatsword +2: 8,000+315+3,000(adamantine)
Cloak of Res +1: 1,000
Armor +2 :4,000
    Glamered: 2,700
Boots of Striding and Springin': 5,500
Ring of Feather Falling: 2,200
Tree token: 400gp
35gp


Reaper
AC: 19
HP: 146
BAB: 7/2
Saves
Fort 16= 8+7+1
Ref   2=  2-1+1
Will   2=  2-1+1
Speed: 20+10 Boots=30 +5 when charging
DR= 2/adamantine(Adamantine Body)
My Minmaxed Stats:
18(+4)
8(-1)
24(+7)
14(+2)
8(-1)
7(-2)*


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 26, 2005)

the first 2 charachters look great, lots of variety is what i am looking for( you will definately see it in the campaign.) i need a reason why you are in the capital city, called Illumus. but dont worry much about backstory, personality is MUCH more important


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got the basic idea, I'll edit and update after I've got most of it straightened out in my head.
--------------------From Reaper's Days-------------------------------------
_I've(Reaper) been trying to push my limits, test my strength and conventional means haven't been doing it. I traveled to Illumus, hacking down what unfriendly monsters I've found along the   journey. Illumus proved to have what I was looking for. I wandered the streets, doing what I could legally do to improve myself. I was at my local stop(The Sleeping Fish, if you can accomodate?) with the few people who were accepting of me. I powered down a round of ale(Even though I don't need to eat,sleep or breathe). In came a group of men, appeared to me to be a small group of adventurers, so I bought them a round of ye olde ale, hoping to get out of Illumus and into some action, maybe, or find a job. I thought they liked me, but I guess they just wanted a free round. They soon became hostile to me being a construct(they said "golem" but whatever.), saying I wasn't all there, or there.. They seemed to have rocks for brains, because they hadn't realized I was marked with the (Imperial killing squad, Sardaukar if you've read Dune, Myrmidons if you've watched Troy, elite guard, something like that) symbol, made of adamantine and carrying a greatsword, but they tortued my not being human just the same. One of my few friends, the tavern owner reminded me there was no fighting in the tavern, and they heartily agreed that we take it outside. I rushed one guy, and smashed his skull into the side of the adjacent stone building, took a few scratches, took down a guy, and cleaved his buddy in half. The last guy cowered in the, so I took one of the guys' short swords and pierced his arm to the wall and went back inside.)

The tavern owner asked if they'd be back again, and I told him he probably wouldn't seem them all again. After everyone cleared out for the night I sat out in front of the tavern, and made sure no one broke in to the tavern. I also tried to hold my breath for as long as I could.(Still counting the hours.)_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reaper is very unpersonable, he has -7 to most of his cha checks (7 cha, Reserved class ability), he seems like a hostile person, but he tries to fit in when he can, and when that doesn't work, he just says "*#$% it", and takes things as they come. When kids come up to him and say "Hey mister, you look funny." Reaper says, "Yea, and you will too without your head." But he wouldn't kill a child without an extremely good reason, per se the kid was an evil sorceress that polymorphed herself. 

So, he _tries_ to be nice to nice people and shows *no mercy* to hostiles.
Thus, my first few days in Illumus were rather uneventful.


I hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## khavren (Oct 26, 2005)

How would clerics/druids/paladins work out?


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 26, 2005)

any class would work out fine

basically, you guys are in illumus, the capital city that controls the planar travel machines.

While you are in the city, it gets attacked by VERY powerful mages, who break past the cities defences. They cast spells that trap various adventurers in blue bubbles including your party. You will start the adventure waking up in a dungeon feeling very weak, and not knowing where you are.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a notion to submit a bard, but I need to know if you would allow some material from the Frostburn book (specifically the stormsinger PrC).  Thanks.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 26, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Here is the idea of the game: about 50 years before you all start, planar travel was discovered. now these planes that were discovered were different than the ones mages and psions had known about for many years, these planes were much more like parralel universes and could only be accesed with machines powered by a strange crystal.




Your ideas spell one character to me: Gatecrasher!  

I'd like to play a young human Rogue character which likes machines and devices (mechanical, but why not alchemical and a little magic?), and as soon as planar adventures start, she'll of course love to study those crystal-powered machines. The PrCl is from Manual of the Planes, do you think you would accept such a character? There could be a few issues related to it:

1) By the RAW a gatecrasher is supposed to already have some knowledge about planes (requirement: you must have travelled to at least 2 planes other than your own). If this does not fit with your plans, for example because PCs are supposed to be on their 1st planar journey, I could start as a Rogue and enter the PrCl later (or you could just ignore the written roleplay prerequisite...).

2) GC's abilities work with standard portals (analyzing portals and hacking them). If in your campaigns portals have a different form than the traditional ones, will you make the GC features work with the "portal machines" of your world?

3) the GC is 3.0 and if you play 3.5 you may need to modify the skill list (other things like DR need update, but they're so high level that we'll never reach that point soon).

What do you think?


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

i dont think the gatecrasher would be a good idea for 2 simple reasons, 1. for most of the game you will be the only one with a planar travel machine, and 2. anyone else will be important NPC's with entirely different systems of planar travel that you couldnt interface with


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 27, 2005)

How many PCs are going to be in the party for this adventure?


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

I want at least 4 PC's, it is in the first post.

i will start it when i get 4 and i might add more later if i like the chars


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

*In the works...*

Double Post


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

*In the works...*

*Fiona Icewind*
Magic Blooded Female Lesser Aasimar
Bard 6/Marshal 1/Stormsinger 3
Chaotic Good
Deity-Sune

5'8", 145 lbs, 21 years old
Silver Hair, Blue Eyes, Pearly White Skin
*Str 10* (+0) (2 points, +? racial, +? levels, +? item, etc)
*Dex 9* (-1) (1 points, +? racial, +? levels, +? item, etc)
*Con 10* (+0) (2 points, +? racial, +? levels, +? item, etc)
*Int 14* (+2) (6 points, +? racial, +? levels, +? item, etc)
*Wis 8* (-1) (2 points, +? racial, +? levels, +? item, etc)
*Cha 28* (+9) (16 points, +2 racial, +2 template, +2 levels, +4 item)
_Hit Points:_ 9d6+1d8
_AC:_ ??, _Touch:_ ??, _Flatfooted:_ ??
_Initiative:_ -1
_BAB:_ +6, _Grapple:_ +6
_Speed:_ 30 feet

*Saves*
_Fort:_ +6 (+2 bard, +2 marshal, +1 stormsinger, +0 con)
_Ref:_ +7 (+5 bard, +0 marshal, +3 stormsinger, -1 dex)
_Will:_ +9 (+5 bard, +2 marshal, +3 stormsinger, -1 wis)
*Attacks*
+15 whirling blade, sickle, 1d6+9, 20/x2
*Skills* 72 bard, 6 marshal, 24 stormsinger (102 total)

Bluff +41 (13 ranks, +9 ability, +9 aura, +10 item)
Concentration +8 (8 ranks, +0 con)
Diplomacy +43 (13 ranks, +9 ability, +9 aura, +10 item, +2 synergy)
Disguise +22 (4 ranks, +9 cha, +9 aura)
Gather Information +23 (5 ranks, +9 cha, +9 aura)
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 (8 ranks, +2 int, +2 template)
Knowledge (History) +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Knowledge (Nature) +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Listen +1 (-1 wis, +2 racial)
Perform (Sing) +41 (13 ranks, +9 cha, +10 item, +9 aura)
Perform (Wind Instrument) +31 (13 ranks, +9 cha, +9 aura)
Spellcraft +10 (4 ranks, +2 int, +2 magical aptitude, +2 template)
Spot +1 (-1 wis, +2 racial)
Use Magic Device +31 (6 ranks, +9 cha, +9 aura, +2 magical aptitude)
Speaks Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven
_Armor Check Penalty:_ -? (-? armor, -? shield)
*Feats*
Magical Aptitude (Level 1 - Character)
Storm Magic (Level 3 - Character - Frostburn)
Words of Creation (Level 6 - Character - BoED)
Song of the Heart (Level 9 - Character - ECS)
*Magic Blooded Lesser Aasimar Racial Traits*
Medium Humaniod (Planetouched subtype)
+2 Cha, +2 Wis
30 ft. base speed
+2 Spot, +2 Listen
Low-light Vision
Daylight 1x/day, 10th level
Resistenc to Acid 5, Cold 5, and Electricity 5
Detect magic, Magical Aura, Undetectable aura, and Read magic 1x/day
*Special Abilities*
Bardic Knowledge (Bard 1)
Bardic Music (Bard)
Countersong (Bard 1)
Fascinate (Bard 1)
Inspire Courage +1 (Bard 1)
Suggestion (Bard 6)

Motivate Charisma Minor Aura (Marshal 1)
Stormsong (Stormsinger)
Gust of Wind (Stormsinger 1)
Thunderstrike (Stormsinger 3)

Stormpower (Stormsinger 2)
*Caster Levels*:
CL 9 "Bard"
*"Bard" Spells Cast per Day and Spells Known*
_Cantrips:_ 3/day, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Prestidigitation
_1st Level:_ 6/day, Alarm, Harmony (MoF), Inspirational Boost (CV), Silent Image
_2nd Level:_ 5/day, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Harmonize (RoS), Whirling Blade (CA)
_3rd Level:_ 5/day, Charm Monster, Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic
*Equipment*
+1 Sickle (2 lbs)-2,306 gp
Mithral Chainmail (20 lbs)-4,050 gp
Adventurer's Garb (2 lbs)
+4 Cloak of Charisma (2 lbs)-16,000 gp
Greater Choker of Eloquence (CV)-24,000 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor x2-1,500 GP
Scroll of Invisibility x5-750 gp
Scroll of Comprehend Languages x10-250 gp
Scroll of Silence x5-750 gp
?? Platinum Pieces, ?? Gold Pieces, ?? Silver Pieces, ?? Copper Pieces (weight [1 lb/50 coins])


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

For the sake of laziness, i would prefer if you guys did all stats on invisiblecastle, so i can verify without having to worry about math. Also, i will be doing rolls on that with the charachter name garlicnation. Thank you for your accomadating my laziness


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't want to impede on the DM's game, but aren't we all using 30 point buy, rather than 34?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

Crosshair said:
			
		

> I don't want to impede on the DM's game, but aren't we all using 30 point buy, rather than 34?




I think that is a reference to my character.  Oops...I fix now.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys, i have decided to name the campaign "The planes through Illumus" do you like it. i am always open ot suggestions. (Oh, btw, i use correct grammer in my campaign posts)


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 28, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> hey guys, i have decided to name the campaign "The planes through Illumus" do you like it. i am always open ot suggestions. (Oh, btw, i use correct grammer in my campaign posts)




I might suggest "The Planes of Illumus" too, that seems to specify too much ownership to Illumus though, so right now I'd go with "The Planes through Illumus" first. If Illumus is the hub of all planes, then it might be a better idea.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 28, 2005)

arghh, there is an important plot point that would make naming it easier, but would give away big things. i will stick with the planes through illumus for now and will be posting a rouges gallery



edit: Rouge's Gallery


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, as soon as gabrion finishes her char,I will start the IC thread. up to 2 more people are welcome to join, but we will have a psion, supporter, and meatshield, which will work fine in the beginning. I am changing the thread name to "The planes through Illumus:OOC." And gabrion, all your stuff is approved


----------



## gabrion (Oct 28, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Ok, as soon as gabrion finishes her char,I will start the IC thread. up to 2 more people are welcome to join, but we will have a psion, supporter, and meatshield, which will work fine in the beginning. I am changing the thread name to "The planes through Illumus:OOC." And gabrion, all your stuff is approved




Thanks.  I've been up for about 36 hours writing about machiavellian virtu and legal positivism though, so I'm afraid it will still be a bit before I get all the details hammered out for my character.  I will try to make sure he is done by the end of the weekend though.  I hope that doesn't cause too much of a problem.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm interested, if there's still time to get in.

I'm thinking of making a Human Rogue 7 / Master Thrower 3... assuming you approve of the Master Thrower PrC (from Complete Warrior), of course.

I'll start work as soon as I get the green light, as I've been making up NPCs all week, it should take me approximately no time to make the character.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

I will approve it as long as you dont think it is broken.(If it is broken, then you will screw over the entire party caus i will unleash my munchkin killer on you. min/maxing isnt munchkining)


----------



## Mind_Bullets (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm still interested in playing if I can.  However, I've changed my preference to a Ninja.  If this is alright with you I'll go ahead and start posting my character soon.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 30, 2005)

Just to clarify, the Master Thrower is chiefly an attempt to make thrown weapons worth using.  Otherwise, there's not much point... magic thrown weapons are as expensive as everyone else's, but you need a lot more of them to keep up a full attack pattern... not to mention the possibility of losing them while they're stuck in your foe.  What it lets you do is choose among a series of "Thrown Weapon Tricks", which are analagous to other weapon feats.  Specifically, I'm looking at Palm Throw (which is somewhat similar to Manyshot for thrown weapons), and Sneaky Throw, (which closely mimics Improved Feint).  The combination DOES allow a fair amount of damage against an inattentive opponent (what Rogues are for!)... but it's in line with that done by, say, an Archery-type Rogue.

Additional Info:

Master Thrower requirements:
BaB +5, Sleight of Hand 4, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (any Thrown Weapon)

Master Thrower benefits:
Full BaB progression, Good Reflex saves, d8 Hit dice, 4+Int skill points per level.
1st: Quick Draw, Thrown Weapon Trick
2nd: Evasion
3rd: Thrown Weapon Trick
4th: Snatch Arrows
5th: Critical Throw, Thrown Weapon Trick

Thrown Weapon Tricks: (there are more then shown here, but I'm only displaying the ones relevant to me)
Palm Throw: When using little thrown weapons (darts, shuriken, and daggers; the DM may allow other weapons), a Master Thrower with this ability may throw two of them with a single attack roll.  Damage for each weapon is resolved seperately, but the Master Thrower does not apply his Strength bonus to either damage roll.
Sneaky Shot: Just before making a ranged attack, a Master Thrower with this ability can use a move action to make a Sleight of Hand check opposed by her target's Spot check.  If she wins the opposed check, the target is denied his Dexterity bonus to the attack.
Deadeye Shot (to be taken after leveling up twice, if I live that long): The critical multiplier for any specific type of thrown weapon increases by one (for example, a hand axe has a critical modifier of x4 instead of x3) when this ability is used.  The benefit of this ability does not stack with any other ability that increases critical modifiers.

Critical Throw simply grants Improved Critical for any weapons you have Weapon Focus for.

The only broken thing about the class is a specific Thrown Weapon trick, Weak Spot, which allows you to make thrown weapon attacks as ranged touch attacks against targets your size or larger... I think it's broken, so I'm not taking that particular trick.  That being said, the rest of the class is fine, IMO.  I await your approval.

One other thing... how do we calculate HP?


----------



## Endovior (Oct 30, 2005)

Eh, I finished the character in this spot of free time anyways, so might as well post...

As a note, I used a feat from Complete Warrior: Arterial Strike
This allows me to, once per sneak attack, substitute 1d6 of sneak attack damage to inflict a wound that doesn't stop bleeding.  The target continues to take 1 damage on their turn until they receive either a DC15 Heal check or any sort of magical healing.  Multiple Arterial Strikes stack.

Of course, it's an open question as to whether inflicting damage in this way is worthwhile... most battles shouldn't last that long.

Rolled HP here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=176869

Mark North
CG Human Rogue 7, Master Thrower 3
Male, Age 21 Years, Height 5'5", Weight 145 lb, Black Hair, Green Eyes, White Skin
Deity: Olidammara
Str10
Dex26 +8 (18 Base, +2 Level, +6 Item)
Con10
Int14 +2
Wis10
Cha10
HP: 44
BaB: +8/+3
AC: 21
Fortitude: +4 (+3 Base, +1 Resistance)
Reflex: +13 (+8 Base, +4 Dex, +1 Resistance) (+15 vs Traps)
Will: +4 (+3 Base, +1 Resistance)
Initiative: +4
Feats:
Weapon Focus (Dagger)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Far Shot
Arterial Strike
Quick Draw [Bonus]
Special Abilities:
Sneak Attack +4d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +2
Uncanny Dodge
Palm Throw
Sneaky Shot
Skills:
Bluff +5 (5R)
Balance +11 (5R+4D+2 Synergy)
Climb +5 (5R)
Diplomacy +2 (+2 Synergy)
Disable Device +14 (10R+4D)
Escape Artist +9 (5R+4D)
Forgery +7 (5R+2I)
Hide +10 (10R+4D)
Jump +12 (10R+2 Synergy)
Move Silently +14 (10R+4D)
Open Lock +14 (10R+4D)
Search +12 (10R+2I)
Sleight of Hand +19 (13+4D+2 Synergy)
Spot +13 (13R)
Swim +5 (5R)
Tumble +7 (5R+2 Synergy)
Listen +10 (10R)
Equipment: 1 Gp, 9 Sp
+6 Gloves of Dexterity (36000 Gp)
+1 Returning Dagger (8302 Gp)
+1 Ring of Protection (2000 Gp)
+1 Padded Armor (1155 Gp)
+1 Cloak of Resistance (1000 Gp)
Masterwork Theives' Tools (100 Gp)
29 Daggers (58 Gp)
Explorer's Outfit (10 Gp)
Hooded Lantern (7 Gp)
Backpack (2 Gp)
Flint & Steel (1 Gp)
10 Pints, Oil (1 Gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 31, 2005)

you get full hp at 1st level and roll the rest on invisiblecastle.


----------



## Endovior (Oct 31, 2005)

Kay.  Rolled and posted HP.  Ready when you are.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 31, 2005)

once gabrion finishes, i will post the IC thread

i would introduce him whenever, but it would be VERY difficult to introduce someone once the campaign starts. but the longer it takes, the more stuff i will have prepared.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 31, 2005)

I posted Fiona in the RG and she is mostly done at this point.  I still need to to write a background and go back over everything because I'm sure I've made a few mistakes.  She should be ready soon though.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 1, 2005)

ok, i am making the IC thread, Endovior, post in the RG thread


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 1, 2005)

ok, the IC thread is here


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 3, 2005)

Nephtys, could you please post your check results in the thread. And I am sorry if i cut any of you short with my last post.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 3, 2005)

Endovior, If you are still interested, you can post if and when the group gets out of the inn. If you have doubt, i will tell you when to post. I am looking foreward to having your charachter in the game.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 3, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Nephtys, could you please post your check results in the thread.




Even when they fail? It seems a bit unneccessary, but ok.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 4, 2005)

Ack!  Didn't expect things to start QUITE so quickly... my fault entirely.  I suppose that since they've gone through the wall now, I can show up?

Incidentally, I noticed that I neglected to pick languages, as well as note my attack information:

Languages:
Common
Elven
Gnomish
Attacks:
Magic Dagger (+18, 1d4+1, 19-20x2, 20ft)
Dagger (+17, 1d4, 19-20x2, 20ft)

The above was also editted into the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 4, 2005)

Your entry was great, and everyone please tell me suggestions you have regarding my posting. And regarding attacks, when they occur, pleas post in sblock's the weapon, bonus, damage, and crit. I will do attack rolling and link to it in my posts. Have a fun time.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, Nephytys, I didnt realise how powerful you are. You guys might get through this challenge yet...


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 5, 2005)

This should be fun , until they start tossing Meteor Swarms at us... 

But even that would be a fun challenge.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 5, 2005)

Challenge you wished for, challenge you got. dont worry guys, i am confident in your ability to succeed


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 9, 2005)

Do we get XP for defeating summoned creatures? Maybe we're foolish for fighting them when they are simply going to dissipate in a few rounds anyway.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 9, 2005)

you get XP based on how hard the encounter was to defeat. And dont worry, they wont dissapear quickly, even though they will dissapear. POST PEOPLE. grr.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 9, 2005)

Endovior is the only one who hasn't posted in this initiative-cycle, and his character has nothing to aim at. If you begin a new round we'll have something to respond to.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, if you guys have some free time, could you do something that would make life much simpler for me. Here is a program that generates charachters, and if i could have it i could run test enconters and stuff beforehand. It is not neccesary, but I would definately like it, and it would make rolling much easier.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 16, 2005)

So you want us to download it, enter our characters into it and send you a copy of the character-file? All right. 
Which version do you want us to use? (does it matter?) Does the generator include the psionic rules and the rules from the other splat-books some of us have used to make our characters? How do we send you the character files/what's your e-mail adress?

--

Grr! I can't even load the source materials, unnessessarily complicated piece of crap... grumble... grumble... Besides, it seems that the generator only uses SRD material so it will be of limited use for our party.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 17, 2005)

Arghh, yes, i just realized, that it only uses core materials. No supplement books, so only you Nephtys, could use it. Please disregard, even though the software is really nice. Oh, make sure to get the 8.0 stable version, caus the others are kinda screwed up.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 29, 2005)

Updated. Sorry for the delay, but the IC thread is updated.


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey everyone, POST IN THE IC THREAD. I updateded a couple o days ago. I dont want this to die before I get to try out all my custom monsters.


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 5, 2005)

Is anyone still interested in playing. I only had like a 2 day hiatus from posting. ugh,  people, please post.


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, I will npc nephtys until she comes back or i find an alt.


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 7, 2005)

Nephtys's char will die a dramatic death of being NPC'ed by me if no controller comes.


----------

